# Tabelle ohne Balken und Rahmen!



## Trelonist (31. Dezember 2004)

Huhu,

 möchte nur betonen das ich keine Ahnung habe und nie das Gegenteil behauptet hatte.
 Ich möchte eine Seite aufbauen und versuche das mit Hilfe von ner Tabelle.
 Hier ein Bild davon:
http://www.geocities.com/trelonist/Seite_01.jpg

 Mein Problem, sichtbar, ist das zwischen den Grafiken dieser 1/2 Pixel abstand ist.
 Wie beheb ich das? Oder ist der Seitenaufbau komplett verkehrt? S.o.S.

 Trel


----------



## Budman (31. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich persönlich bin ja kein Fan von Tabellen, CSS gehört imho die Zukunft.

Dazu würdest Du hier und hier etwas finden.

Dein Problem bei der Tabelle sollte sich mit "cellpadding=0" und "cellspacing=0" beheben lassen. 

```
<table cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0><tr><td></td></tr></table>
```

Gruss und guten Rutsch


----------



## DrHonigtau (31. Dezember 2004)

Versuchs mal damit

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111" id="AutoNumber1">

</table>


----------



## Trelonist (31. Dezember 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Werd mir CSS mal genauer ansehen, hör davon zum ersten Mal ^^

 Guten Rutsch!


----------

